# Ritz crackers!



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

my rats LOVE them. i brush off most of the salt an they just go nuts over the buttery goodness of them. I figure as a once in a while treat they are ok. Am i wrong? My girl Sakura, (aka cancer rat) loves them so much and i figure, shes already covered in cancer so i want her to be happy...but, can my young girls have them as an occasional treat?


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I think if it's something Sakura loves, then you should indulge her.  

It's also fine for the young girls to have them occasionally. 

I think they also make low salt Ritz.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes they can def have them as a treat and that's great you scrape the salt off.. Most treats are perfectly fine just in small doses. I've heard of people giving their rats cupcakes and other crap like that which I wouldn't advise lol, so crackers are absolutely fine! They just shouldn't get them everyday 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

poor thing, give them to her. the rest can def have them as an ocasional treat.


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

My boys really like Oyster crackers(as do i lol), they'll actually try and pry my mouth open to get to them if they've finished theirs. little buggers....


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

aww ahaha! my sakura tries to get anything from my mouth. anything. if im chewing, she wants it. and yeah, i give them to her every day, cause she has one cancer thats bigger then her ahd several others all over now. BUT shes not sufferingm she gets around GREAT and she stills eating and playing and boggling and climbing all over so i dont see any reason to put her down but most people look at her and call me a bad mommy (if they dont know me)


----------

